# Not a Super Moon, but



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

at least I got a better shot than last night when the clouds messed up my party. I don't think I can do any better than this. Beginning of the Waning Gibbous phase.
Enjoy.
Mike


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I tried it too, wasn't to happy with the results. Full moons are harder to shoot than you'd think...


----------



## DeaconDon (Nov 1, 2008)

MT - looks pretty "super" to me..... great shot


----------



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Here is my Moon*

_I got a pic of the Moon also_


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, you folks make me feel better. I thought it was just me that had problems with full moons.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

very nice!!! may i post the one i shot?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

jlatigo said:


> very nice!!! may i post the one i shot?


Sure. Go for it.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

could yall that post shots of the moon maybe include a few settings. the moon is one thing i have always wanted to get pictures of myself since i was a kid. i tried, but was not great. I dont have HIGH$$$$ dollar equipment, but think i should be able to get something good. was hopeing to see some of the settings yall used to improve my shots. I did narrow it down to a better shot, took 3-4 with different settings adjusting them accordingly. Thanks


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

This is a composit of three shots all shot at iso 100 with a cannon 7d using a 300mm lens
1/25 sec f/3.5
1/250 sec f/4.0
1/320 sec f/5.6


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks, i was wondering how you were able to get the stars to show up. Thats a really good shot.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Thank You! it was fun taking it at 4 am lol


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

All are good photos but with the stars that is unusual. Nice photo.


----------

